# Sexing Blue Death-Feigning Beetles



## arizonablue (Sep 11, 2017)

I thought this might be helpful for some people who might be having trouble definitively sexing their blue death-feigning beetles. I hope the photos are decent enough for the difference to be visible. These are two of my beetles, and if you have a bunch you can usually sex by size alone - I got a pair on the first try just by looking for a small male and a big female. But if you only have a few or they're all similar in size, this is the definitive way to tell.

Males have small hairs on their antennae, extending out and down, away from the antenna. Females have a few small hairs as well, but not nearly as many and they are very close to the antennae itself, not aimed out and down. They're visible to the naked eye although a magnifying glass or a bright light may be helpful to see them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Redmont (Sep 12, 2017)

I beleave there is a recent thread that detailed this info, but it's still good to inform people


----------



## arizonablue (Sep 12, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I beleave there is a recent thread that detailed this info, but it's still good to inform people


It's probably the one I posted on with that info.  I got a question about it via PM as well so I thought perhaps the photo would be useful to someone.


----------



## Redmont (Sep 12, 2017)

O' didn't realize you were the same person, I probably should of checked on that before posting, I hope it answers someone's questions


----------



## Beki (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks, this was helpful.


----------



## scoloclown (Feb 22, 2018)

very cool thanks a lot! i'll be getting some of these and a scorp soon


----------



## Dean Rider (Aug 11, 2018)

Good to see you share this info in an easy to find manner...
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/inducing-bdfb-to-pupate.280289/page-2
Sexing via antennae was in an old post, but is not so easy to find with the search function.


----------



## LittleFootMom (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Rider said:


> Good to see you share this info in an easy to find manner...
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/inducing-bdfb-to-pupate.280289/page-2
> Sexing via antennae was in an old post, but is not so easy to find with the search function.


So males have beards? I kid.... great info. Thanks.


----------

